# Varulven



## KEM (Jun 2, 2021)

Hey everyone!! My last few metal tracks have gotten great reception here and I just put out a new one so I figured I might as well share it with you all, feedback and constructive criticism is always welcome of course, enjoy!!

SoundCloud:



YouTube:


----------



## Traz (Jun 2, 2021)

Now thats what Im talkin about!

You've really got the thall sound nailed, I remember trying to attempt at writing like this back in the day around 2013 I think? when Vildhjarta came out with their Thousands of Evils record.

Can you believe it's been that long since they've released anything? (aside from a million teasers and two singles)


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 2, 2021)

Although I do not have as much experience in this genre as others do, the craft is clearly evident--solid production, cleanly rendered. Massive track, @KEM


----------



## KEM (Jun 2, 2021)

Traz said:


> Now thats what Im talkin about!
> 
> You've really got the thall sound nailed, I remember trying to attempt at writing like this back in the day around 2013 I think? when Vildhjarta came out with their Thousands of Evils record.
> 
> Can you believe it's been that long since they've released anything? (aside from a million teasers and two singles)





Double Helix said:


> Although I do not have as much experience in this genre as others do, the craft is clearly evident--solid production, cleanly rendered. Massive track, @KEM


Thank you guys, much appreciated!! Really liking both of the new Vildhjarta tracks and I can’t wait for their record (whenever that may be)


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 2, 2021)

STANK FACE


----------



## KEM (Jun 2, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> STANK FACE


A very appropriate reaction!!


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 2, 2021)

KEM said:


> A very appropriate reaction!!


And I mean it, my face hurts XD Great production value, this shit is nasty! Could be a Doom Eternal leftover and I would totally dig it  Can you talk a bit about it? Multiple gtr tracks? Real amp or sim? Drums? Any comments on the massive sound-mix?


----------



## KEM (Jun 2, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> And I mean it, my face hurts XD Great production value, this shit is nasty! Could be a Doom Eternal leftover and I would totally dig it  Can you talk a bit about it? Multiple gtr tracks? Real amp or sim? Drums? Any comments on the massive sound-mix?


All rhythm guitars are double tracked, signal chain is a bit long, I’m using a Schecter C-8 that I put a Lundgren M8 in, that’s going into the Horizon Devices Precision Drive (a real one, not a plugin version), which is going into the Neural DSP Fortin Nameless amp sim, and that’s going into the GGD Zilla cab sim. Bass is the Submission Audio Djinnbass with the Neural DSP Darkglass plugin. And the drums are GGD Invasion, but the snare is layered with Odeholm Audio Fatal Snares as well as GGD P3, and the kick is layered with GGD P3 as well.

Mix wise I pretty much copied Misha’s exact settings he did for his “Stock Cubase Plugin Mix” on YouTube since I’m mostly using the same stuff, my metal template is actually already saved with those plugins and settings loaded so I can record and it already sounds good straight away, keeps me inspired!!


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 2, 2021)

KEM said:


> All rhythm guitars are double tracked, signal chain is a bit long, I’m using a Schecter C-8 that I put a Lundgren M8 in, that’s going into the Horizon Devices Precision Drive (a real one, not a plugin version), which is going into the Neural DSP Fortin Nameless amp sim, and that’s going into the GGD Zilla cab sim. Bass is the Submission Audio Djinnbass with the Neural DSP Darkglass plugin. And the drums are GGD Invasion, but the snare is layered with Odeholm Audio Fatal Snares as well as GGD P3, and the kick is layered with GGD P3 as well.
> 
> Mix wise I pretty much copied Misha’s exact settings he did for his “Stock Cubase Plugin Mix” on YouTube since I’m mostly using the same stuff, my metal template is actually already saved with those plugins and settings loaded so I can record and it already sounds good straight away, keeps me inspired!!


Thanks KEM, I can tell you did your homework, keep up man!! Your metal template is solid, big improvement over the previous mix "en mork..." whatever fine-tuning you did worked great!


----------



## KEM (Jun 2, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks KEM, I can tell you did your homework, keep up man!! Your metal template is solid, big improvement over the previous mix "en mork..." whatever fine-tuning you did worked great!


Appreciate it!! It’s only gonna get better with each track which really excites me, it’s definitely been a passion project for me and my friends and I’m glad the reception to it has been really positive


----------



## PeterN (Jun 3, 2021)

I hear the guitar, like its saying "döda döda" is there a hidden sample behind it or did you manage to get the guitar to curse about death?

Nice


----------



## Traz (Jun 3, 2021)

KEM said:


> All rhythm guitars are double tracked, signal chain is a bit long, I’m using a Schecter C-8 that I put a Lundgren M8 in, that’s going into the Horizon Devices Precision Drive (a real one, not a plugin version), which is going into the Neural DSP Fortin Nameless amp sim, and that’s going into the GGD Zilla cab sim. Bass is the Submission Audio Djinnbass with the Neural DSP Darkglass plugin. And the drums are GGD Invasion, but the snare is layered with Odeholm Audio Fatal Snares as well as GGD P3, and the kick is layered with GGD P3 as well.
> 
> Mix wise I pretty much copied Misha’s exact settings he did for his “Stock Cubase Plugin Mix” on YouTube since I’m mostly using the same stuff, my metal template is actually already saved with those plugins and settings loaded so I can record and it already sounds good straight away, keeps me inspired!!


Did you use a real whammy pedal as well or was it a plugin?


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

PeterN said:


> I hear the guitar, like its saying "döda döda" is there a hidden sample behind it or did you manage to get the guitar to curse about death?
> 
> Nice


That’s probably just my terrible playing haha


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

Traz said:


> Did you use a real whammy pedal as well or was it a plugin?


That’s actually just the stock Cubase transpose feature for audio clips, I know it’s not the best algorithm but that’s kind of why I like it, makes it a little bit dirtier


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 3, 2021)

KEM said:


> Appreciate it!! It’s only gonna get better with each track which really excites me, it’s definitely been a passion project for me and my friends and I’m glad the reception to it has been really positive


I love your stuff. I am hesitant to ask, but I would love to hear your version of something along the lines of Christopher Young's Sinister, Portrait of Mr Boogie. Something nasty/gritty/metal; not a cover. 
Since you have the chops I am asking if you (your band) would consider doing such? Cheers, Bill


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> I love your stuff. I am hesitant to ask, but I would love to hear your version of something along the lines of Christopher Young's Sinister, Portrait of Mr Boogie. Something nasty/gritty/metal; not a cover.
> Since you have the chops I am asking if you (your band) would consider doing such? Cheers, Bill


I’ll definitely give that a listen for sure and see if I can come up with anything!!! And all the metal stuff I do is basically all me, my friend helps me spice up the drums after I’ve written the foundation for them but other than that I just do everything myself, I’d like to be a band but I don’t like relying on anyone else, especially since I can do pretty much all of it myself on my own time.


----------



## Traz (Jun 3, 2021)

KEM said:


> That’s actually just the stock Cubase transpose feature for audio clips, I know it’s not the best algorithm but that’s kind of why I like it, makes it a little bit dirtier


Wow, I had no idea Cubase could do that. I think it sounds great!


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

Traz said:


> Wow, I had no idea Cubase could do that. I think it sounds great!


Click on an audio clip and you’ll see a bar appear towards the top that has fade in/out, volume, etc. and transpose is one of them, that’s how I do it!!


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 3, 2021)

KEM said:


> I’ll definitely give that a listen for sure and see if I can come up with anything!!! And all the metal stuff I do is basically all me, my friend helps me spice up the drums after I’ve written the foundation for them but other than that I just do everything myself, I’d like to be a band but I don’t like relying on anyone else, especially since I can do pretty much all of it myself on my own time.


Super. I am a drummer and was gonna ask if you were a drummer too. Understood on the band. 
I am on the East coast, my band is on the West Coast. How does that work out? It doesn't. I am slowly learning to do everything myself as well. lol.
Cheers from Canada.


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Super. I am a drummer and was gonna ask if you were a drummer too. Understood on the band.
> I am on the East coast, my band is on the West Coast. How does that work out? It doesn't. I am slowly learning to do everything myself as well. lol.
> Cheers from Canada.


Yeah we’re at a point where he’s probably gonna get a nicer midi drum kit and then I’m gonna set him up with my exact drum mapping so then he can just play everything himself and send me the midi files, that way he doesn’t even have to bother coming over lol


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m considering doing a guitar playthrough of this, what do you guys think?


----------



## Traz (Jun 3, 2021)

KEM said:


> I’m considering doing a guitar playthrough of this, what do you guys think?


I say do it!


----------



## KEM (Jun 3, 2021)

Traz said:


> I say do it!


I just asked my friend who does video work and he said he’d be down to do it, hopefully soon!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 3, 2021)

You Rock KEM! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KEM (Jun 4, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> You Rock KEM! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## KEM (Jun 5, 2021)

Update: just shot the guitar playthrough!! My friend and I found a really cool spot out in the woods and we were able to get a few really nice angles, hope to have it out by next weekend, I’m excited for how it’s gonna turn out!!


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 5, 2021)

KEM said:


> cool spot out in the woods



I like it already XD


----------



## KEM (Jun 5, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I like it already XD


Funny that you used that gif cause that’s the exact music video that popped up in head whenever we found a good spot to shoot at!!


----------



## KEM (Jul 8, 2021)

My guitar playthrough video is finally out!!


----------



## RemyB85 (Jul 10, 2021)

KEM said:


> Hey everyone!! My last few metal tracks have gotten great reception here and I just put out a new one so I figured I might as well share it with you all, feedback and constructive criticism is always welcome of course, enjoy!!
> 
> SoundCloud:
> 
> ...



Killer track in the style of meshuggah !


----------



## KEM (Jul 10, 2021)

RemyB85 said:


> Killer track in the style of meshuggah !



Thank you!! I love Meshuggah, definitely a huge inspiration, Rational Gaze is the golden standard of how to groove in my eyes!!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks,
I'm not much of a guitar player but watching you playing makes me understand how I need to program metal stuff better  - sounds great BTW


----------

